# Dehumidifier even in a house that doesnt appear to be really damp?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Would a dehumidifier still be recommended in a house that doesn't show signs of damp, ie no mould or damp patches? The thermostat says the house is warm but it often feels colder than it says. The thermo is functioning fine before anyone asks. We try to keep it at around 21C, maybe 22C (chilly mortals). It takes several hours to go from 18C to 21C too and I'm wondering if its trying to cope with low levels of humidity.


----------



## Baldrick (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess you mean high levels of humidity - why don't you buy a digital hygrometer, they are really inexpensive and it will tell you if you have a humidity issue.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Kikie said:


> Would a dehumidifier still be recommended in a house that doesn't show signs of damp, ie no mould or damp patches? The thermostat says the house is warm but it often feels colder than it says. The thermo is functioning fine before anyone asks. We try to keep it at around 21C, maybe 22C (chilly mortals). It takes several hours to go from 18C to 21C too and I'm wondering if its trying to cope with low levels of humidity.


Probably trying to cope with drafts & the low levels of insulation typical in Spanish homes, if your place is anything like ours. 

Try leaving a bag of salt open for a few days. If it starts to solidify then you may have a damp issue.

HTH


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Two good ideas there, a bag of salt being the cheapest! We have a dehumidifier because we have a propane gas heater which produces a lot of moisture, but we only use it when it's wet outside, otherwise we just open the windows. I don't think it will make any difference to how quickly your house warms up. Do you have high ceilings? Remember, hot air rises!


----------

